# Dog Platform Stand



## bobtunney

Help please, looking for advice on purchasing a solid platform stand for use in the marsh and training for hunt tests. I have been told the Sportstand sold by GunDog supply is solid and high quailty and i see it comes in 2 sizes short and tall. My first thought might be the tall is overkill, but wonder if that might make it more solid if used in the shortest position? Also dont have any basis for comparison on the Sportstand vs other brands. My labs are 95# and 86# so big dogs and want to buy a solid stand. I dont mind paying for quality, my thinking is buy the best once and forget about the $$ and its cheaper in the long run.
What do you folks use and recommend? Pros and cons please!


----------



## GulfCoast

I use a Sportstand almost every day of duck season. I have a tall and a short. I seldom need the "tall" but it has been a life saver hunting in cypress swaps from time to time. Either one is very stable. I replaced two "Ruff Stands" from Avery with the Sportstands. I have found the SS to MUCH more stable. It is a great product. A 100 pound dog is no issue on a SS, my partner has one. The only minor alteration suggested for the SS is to put a tiny drain hole in the deck. Other than that, it is spot on. 

For perspective, this is the "tall" Sportstand on the "low" setting:


----------



## torrentduck

I have a short avery stand. It works great for training on land in terms of height though surface has become slippery and I am going to need to reinforce it to roughen it up. Biggest problem is I bought it for hunting and even in shallow water it is too short with dog getting a wet arse the whole time. If I had to do it again, I would go with the tall. That said, I can see value in the short for muddy fields, low flooded rice fields, corn fields (all where the thing barely pushes into the mud. Here is a picture of short one in use in mangroves where bottom was not too muddy-- again, in most bottoms the short sinks to point where platform is under water.


----------



## bjoiner

One big plus for the SS is the add-on decoy bag if you ever need to walk in somewhere.


----------



## i_willie12

ive had my Ruff stand for about 3 years now and have loved it!!!


----------



## POKER1

http://www.webfootkennel.com/for-sale/


----------



## webfootkennel of IL

Thanks POKER: Our website has a link to a website to purchase a stand that we designed and had a shop build.
WHY ? We train on these stands and have used several brands of stands which all have weaknesses, so I decide to put all the ideas together and have a stand built that works.
I have 14 retrievers in training all around 10 months of age, that are retrieving off the Dri-Stand everyone of them was confident being on the stand the 1st time , which is what I was looking for no shaking or sliding off or sitting in water and durable with no pins or bolts to fumble with
Good luck with your search for a stand hope this helps.

http://www.webfootkennel.com/for-sale/


----------



## Brian Courser

webfootkennel of IL said:


> Thanks POKER: Our website has a link to a website to purchase a stand that we designed and had a shop build.
> WHY ? We train on these stands and have used several brands of stands which all have weaknesses, so I decide to put all the ideas together and have a stand built that works.
> I have 14 retrievers in training all around 10 months of age, that are retrieving off the Dri-Stand everyone of them was confident being on the stand the 1st time , which is what I was looking for no shaking or sliding off or sitting in water and durable with no pins or bolts to fumble with
> Good luck with your search for a stand hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.webfootkennel.com/for-sale/


There were no pictures when I clicked on your link


----------



## BlaineT

i have a ruff stand. im somewhat pleased with it. but would like to try a sportstand.


----------



## Rich Martin

when I looked the spot for the pictures had an error on it. had a guy try it on his I phone and came up with the same error. can you post a pic without getting in trouble?


----------



## Thomas D

Two things bother me about the Avery Ruff Stand:
1. Too slick when wet. I know you can glue a piece of carpet to it, but you shouldn't have to do that to a $150 stand.
2. The wire that attaches the clip to the stand frame sticks out and loops. I am always worried about a dog slipping on the slick surface and getting his foot/toe caught in the wire when jumping off. In the picture you can see the clip in the front going thru the stand to lock the legs in place. The back one is hanging, so you can see that when connected, it forms a loop.


----------



## BlaineT

another good thing about the rough stand is that its plenty big enough for you to sit on it at the same time your dog is while hunting. ive used it a lot as a stool during hunts.


----------



## 2labs

Would really like to hear from actual owners of the Dri Stand associated with Webfoot kennels. I need a good stand but 180.00 plus shipping is a steep price. 
So actual owners of this stand please post up your likes / dis-likes and if this stand is worth the money. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## 2labs

tttttttttttt


----------



## Steve Hester

I can see the pictures, but can't find a price????


----------



## jwh1949

I didnt have any trouble getting to the site. Nice stand,would like to know the price and where to get one, Jack


----------



## Robert

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62355&highlight=Avery+Dog+Stand

Some good information on both the Avery and Sportsman models. Since I made this post and without going into detail, I'd now go with with the Sportsman models. Rust and those darn pins on the Avery model are mainly the issue.

Good luck.


----------



## Lee Nelson

WTB a Dri-Stand from Web Foot Kennels if anyone has one they'd like to part with. Just send me a PM. Thanks.
Lee


----------

